# AIR Kernel for GNEX



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Who has tried it? Who currently uses it? What do you know about it? Positive/Negative feedback?

Set.. Go!

http://air.sloud.kr/?m=1

_(Edited to include a working link - AshG)_


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Downloading now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoyNamedStacy (Jan 14, 2012)

Damn, this has peaked my interest. I'm gonna have to test it out now...there is no official thread ? The xda link is a bust

sent from my EVO 4G LTE


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

BoyNamedStacy said:


> Damn, this has peaked my interest. I'm gonna have to test it out now...there is no official thread ? The xda link is a bust
> 
> sent from my EVO 4G LTE


I think/hope I fixed the xda link...

So far it's pretty snappy on AOKP 37. From what I can tell it's a blend of all the popular kernels with a heavy focus on GLaDOS.


----------



## BoyNamedStacy (Jan 14, 2012)

I can say this though... I'm pretty damn sure my phone won't be happy running 1.7 GHz. Bout to find out!

sent from my EVO 4G LTE


----------



## BoyNamedStacy (Jan 14, 2012)

Ha! Installed and went straight for 1720MHz. Currently watching my phone struggle through an AnTuTu test







seems my phone no like the super high OC speeds. Oh, the test is done.... Scored a 3543. Runs really good on 1500 though. Gonna keep playing with it.

sent from my EVO 4G LTE


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

So far the highest my phone would go is the 1350 slot. The 1500, 1640, and 1720 locked me up almost instantly. Good news is that the majority of the tweaks in the Franco app work on this kernel too - including the gamma settings.


----------



## BoyNamedStacy (Jan 14, 2012)

BlackDobe said:


> So far the highest my phone would go is the 1350 slot. The 1500, 1640, and 1720 locked me up almost instantly. Good news is that the majority of the tweaks in the Franco app work on this kernel too - including the gamma settings.


If you manually turn off the smart reflex settings under init.d I'm sure you could go higher. That's what I had to do. Reboot and crank er up! I also raised the gpu to 512mhz.

sent from my EVO 4G LTE


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

so what governor are we using?


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

I wanna try it, looks pretty good actually


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> so what governor are we using?


I've been using sakuractive only because I don't know what it is.


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> I've been using sakuractive only because I don't know what it is.


 same here lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BoyNamedStacy (Jan 14, 2012)

New 1.4 version just released already!


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

BoyNamedStacy said:


> New 1.4 version just released already!


 link still shows 1.3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

I just downloaded the 1.4 also. Use the xda link and then click that download link. Anyone getting SOD with this. I had it 2 twice last night and once over night I woke up to check the time and had to do a battery pull and power up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I just added, and downloaded, 1.4 to the OP.

No SOD here for me. Running 1.3 on AOKP 37 still and will be upgrading to 1.4 as soon as I find my phone.


----------



## jeeves (Feb 6, 2012)

BlackDobe said:


> I've been using sakuractive only because I don't know what it is.


Finally dug up some information on it from the XDA thread:



> 'sakuractive' - this driver mimics the frequency scaling behavior in 'ondemand', but with several key differences. First is that frequency transitions use the CPUFreq table directly, instead of incrementing in a percentage of the maximum available frequency. Second 'sakuractive' will offline auxillary CPUs when the system is idle, and online those CPUs once the system becomes busy again. This last feature is needed for architectures which transition to low power states when only the "master" CPU is online, or for thermally constrained devices.


Now if only someone could turn that into English.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Sounds like the description of hotplug.


----------



## BDHela (Mar 27, 2012)

BlackDobe said:


> Sounds like the description of hotplug.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki

Yep. Just more intelligent when turning the second CPU off and better about ramping speeds up quicker when it turns it back on.

I am using the SmartassV2 governor with nice success. Rock solid. Using the GladOS app to control it.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

is it me, or does it seem weird this guy barely updated his linux kernel to *3.0.15, why this version is my curiosity *


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

jeeves said:


> Now if only someone could turn that into English.


 If nobody beats me to it I'll explain it thoroughly as soon as I'm off work haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Not that it hurts in general but here is an excerpt from the setcpu website on what the governors do:



> Here is a list of common governors. Many custom kernels have customized governors written by the community. For explanations of these, please contact the kernel's distributor.
> *ondemand*: Available in most kernels, and the default governor in many kernels. When the CPU load reaches a certain point (the _up threshold_), ondemand will rapidly scale the CPU up to meet demand, then gradually scale the CPU down when it isn't needed.
> *interactive*: Available in many kernels, and becoming the default scaling option in most official Android kernels. The interactive governor is functionally similar to the ondemand governor with an even greater focus on responsiveness.
> *conservative*: Available in some kernels. It is similar to the ondemand governor, but will scale the CPU up more gradually to better fit demand. Conservative provides a less responsive experience than ondemand, but can save battery.
> ...


From a few random websites that include the description of sakuractive is..


> *sakuractive*: This driver mimics the frequency scaling behavior in 'ondemand', but with several key differences. First is that frequency transitions use the CPUFreq table directly, instead of incrementing in a percentage of the maximum available frequency. Second 'sakuractive' will offline auxillary CPUs when the system is idle, and online those CPUs once the system becomes busy again. This last feature is needed for architectures which transition to low power states when only the "master" CPU is online, or for thermally constrained devices


It looks like, basically, sakuractive is a mix of ondemand & hotplug - just better?


----------



## grinch (Dec 25, 2011)

Anybody contact dev to get his take on sakurative?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

grinch said:


> Anybody contact dev to get his take on sakurative?


Well that would be way too easy.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Anyone still using this?


----------



## BoyNamedStacy (Jan 14, 2012)

AndroidChakra said:


> Anyone still using this?


Off and on. Been running the latest TUV's from Trinity lately. Shifting gears to battery conscious instead of OC'd.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

I want to try Trinity and I've ran it in the past with good results but I feel like he's just punking us & releasing the same kernel over & over. In my simple mind no changelog = no changes.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

BoyNamedStacy said:


> Off and on. Been running the latest TUV's from Trinity lately. Shifting gears to battery conscious instead of OC'd.


where's this at, i always have a hard time locating their updated kernels, no change logs as the previous post stated so makes it confusing to differentiate what's new from not


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> where's this at, i always have a hard time locating their updated kernels, no change logs as the previous post stated so makes it confusing to differentiate what's new from not


http://www.derkernel.com/ics-tuna.php

Pick a tab & flash until you can flash no more.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

so i've been on airkernel since the OP of this thread posted it, and it blows massive ass lol. Moving on to trinity -


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been on it too - well 1.3 to 1.4 - and I can't say it was awful. It ran just fine for the most part. I think I got a SOD when I had it overclocked too high for my phone but other than that no issues. Nothing spectacular but it wasn't an abhorrent experience. Probably the best thing about it is that you can use the popular kernel tools to control it and make tweaks. Downside is that it seems to based on Franco & Ezekeel's work so it's always a step behind the curve.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Battery is crap for me using the air kernel. Using glados alone works fine for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

Just discovered this gem recently; I'm back and forth between it and Faux. Running CM10.1 4.2.2 currently. My only criticism is the lack of CM Color Control; I'm having to use TricksterMod to get things looking the way I want them to.

I'll update the OP here shortly with a direct link. Or, you could just click here.


----------



## nrcooter86 (Jul 8, 2011)

This still is the only kernel i use anymore. Updated pretty regularly too. Wish they had a thread here on rootz though


----------



## holysnikey (Jan 8, 2012)

Its pretty much the only kernel I use since I discovered it 3 versions ago. I love the selection of governors.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

nrcooter86 said:


> This still is the only kernel i use anymore. Updated pretty regularly too. Wish they had a thread here on rootz though


I'm tempted to start/curate that thread myself. Think it would be appreciated?


----------



## nrcooter86 (Jul 8, 2011)

AshG said:


> I'm tempted to start/curate that thread myself. Think it would be appreciated?


I would think so. I would just make sure to get permission from the developer. If nothing else you would at least raise awareness of this awesome Kernel


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Battery bad for me with this kernel as well..


----------



## Joediver (Apr 8, 2012)

GNEX + "insert any kernel/rom combo" = bad battery life. That's why I carry three batteries with me when traveling. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

Joediver said:


> GNEX + "insert any kernel/rom combo" = bad battery life. That's why I carry three batteries with me when traveling.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


When people say this it makes me wonder what the heck you're doing all day with your phone that you can't make it a full day. I have a 2100mAh battery and I unplug around 7am and plug in around 1030 every day and I don't charge at all through the day. I don't carry additional batteries. I have LTE on, wifi on, GPS on, brightness at around 50%, bluetooth on all day. I do some web surfing, some gaming while I'm on the crapper, make phone calls regularly (it is a phone.. may as well use it as one time to time) AND I work in the lowest level of my building where I get crap reception. Granted I couldn't go two or three days like this but I can most definitely make it an entire day with some battery to spare. What the heck are you doing that is causing you to use 3 batteries?


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> When people say this it makes me wonder what the heck you're doing all day with your phone that you can't make it a full day. I have a 2100mAh battery and I unplug around 7am and plug in around 1030 every day and I don't charge at all through the day. I don't carry additional batteries. I have LTE on, wifi on, GPS on, brightness at around 50%, bluetooth on all day. I do some web surfing, some gaming while I'm on the crapper, make phone calls regularly (it is a phone.. may as well use it as one time to time) AND I work in the lowest level of my building where I get crap reception. Granted I couldn't go two or three days like this but I can most definitely make it an entire day with some battery to spare. What the heck are you doing that is causing you to use 3 batteries?


I often wonder the same thing. My scenario is basically spot on as yours ...maybe even heavier usage. Off the charger around 8a.m. back on around midnight. I have the 3800mah Seidio battery but I still have over 60% battery remaining. I have sync turned on for basically everything...even Google Now with location reporting turned on. 2+ hrs of screen on time. Either I'm doing something really well and don't know it or some people are just doing it wrong. Not to be rude towards anybody, but damn,how some people only get 6-8 hours total ...I just don't get it. I fully understand Samsung isn't exactly on-par with reception/radios compared to Motorola and that a big screen requires a bit extra juice. I guess its really just a subjective situation. Really too many scenarios to fully pinpoint the issue and say "Ah-haa! That's the problem!!"


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> I often wonder the same thing. My scenario is basically spot on as yours ...maybe even heavier usage. Off the charger around 8a.m. back on around midnight. I have the 3800mah Seidio battery but I still have over 60% battery remaining. I have sync turned on for basically everything...even Google Now with location reporting turned on. 2+ hrs of screen on time. Either I'm doing something really well and don't know it or some people are just doing it wrong. Not to be rude towards anybody, but damn,how some people only get 6-8 hours total ...I just don't get it. I fully understand Samsung isn't exactly on-par with reception/radios compared to Motorola and that a big screen requires a bit extra juice. I guess its really just a subjective situation. Really too many scenarios to fully pinpoint the issue and say "Ah-haa! That's the problem!!"


I have one of 3800 mah too, except the back battery cover never stays on. lol. How is your back cover holding up?


----------

